# How long does it take?



## incommunicated (Feb 27, 2011)

Got my two month work permit and I am outside UAE
I have to get back within two months and then get my medical, etc, to get my three year residence visa

How long will I have to be in UAE to complete the paperwork and get my passport back?

Will it take a lot longer during Ramadan


----------



## mgb (Sep 6, 2008)

This all depends on the efficiency of your employer and their PRO. Mine took 10 days from handing in the medical test results.

It will probably take longer during Ramadan, most things do.

Good luck!


----------



## incommunicated (Feb 27, 2011)

mgb said:


> This all depends on the efficiency of your employer and their PRO. Mine took 10 days from handing in the medical test results.
> 
> It will probably take longer during Ramadan, most things do.
> 
> Good luck!


Thank you very much

Virtuzone will handle the paperwork and The employer is my FZ company
How long does it take to get the medical requirement done?
is it first come first served or are there appointments? How long does it takes for the resulta to come back and the certificate to be issued?

Need to figure the return date for my airline ticket. aybe best to buy one ways but more expensive.


----------



## mgb (Sep 6, 2008)

incommunicated said:


> Thank you very much
> 
> Virtuzone will handle the paperwork and The employer is my FZ company
> How long does it take to get the medical requirement done?
> ...


Medical tests - certainly in AD - you just go and take a number and wait in the queue. The results were available next day when you pick up the certificate from the testing centre.

So it all depends on the emirate, but shouldnt take too long.

Good luck


----------



## incommunicated (Feb 27, 2011)

thanks
Mine would be for fujaiirah with the pro being Virtuzone but I think the exam is in Dubai
Anyone else has experiece with these things and knows how long it takes?


----------



## mgb (Sep 6, 2008)

incommunicated said:


> thanks
> Mine would be for fujaiirah with the pro being Virtuzone but I think the exam is in Dubai
> Anyone else has experiece with these things and knows how long it takes?


You could maybe try asking this question on the Dubai forum?


----------



## incommunicated (Feb 27, 2011)

I will bump it as it is really general and UAE related


----------

